# My 55Gal. Planted Community



## aquatik

My first attempt in the hobby, 8 months into it. You could call me a "newb". 





























Equip:
55 Gal. 48"L x 13"W x 20"D
Eheim ProII 2026
260W Coralife Aqualight 
Pressurized CO2 / Boyu glass diffuser
Flourite substrate

Fauna:
6 Amano Shrimp
4 Black Phantom Tetras
7 Pristellas
7 Zebra Danios
3 Melini Cories
1 Bandit Cory
3 Emerald Cories 
5 Panda Cories
1 Clown Pleco

Flora:
Amazon, Brazilian, & Ruffled Swords
Temple Narrow Leaf
Anubias 'barteri'
(foreground/carpeting coming soon. glosso, riccia, elatine triandra..etc.)
--


----------



## Osiris

you've got some skill their bro, i can't master the arts of live plants yet lol


----------



## Lexus

Wow thats really neat!!! I wish I could do that


----------



## Shaggy

Nice job on the plants. What type of rock are you using and whole long has your tank been up with plants?


----------



## aquatik

Shaggy said:


> Nice job on the plants. What type of rock are you using and whole long has your tank been up with plants?


The rocks I bought from the Home Depot garden center. They are just misc. smooth river cobble stones. 

I cycled the tank with a bunch of swords and a few danios..and some BioSpira of course! So the sword plants have been in there from day one... I've just gradually thinned and added different species as I upgraded my lighting & added co2. After about 8 months I've got the tank finally set up to where it can handle some more serious planting schemes... 

This should be the fun part!


----------



## fishfreaks

looks fantastic! let us know how it goes!


----------



## osteoporoosi

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Damon

Love the pristellas. I keep them also but haven't had any luck breeding them yet. (Or the eggs were eaten).


----------



## Lydia

beautiful tank!!!!! ive been in the hobby for 4 years and i cant get anywhere close to getting my plants to look that nice!!! although it does seem harder in a small tank like mine....


----------



## Damon

Is that hair/thread algae on the sword or just blurry pics?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Very nice indeed, newbie or not.


----------



## aquatik

Simpte said:


> Is that hair/thread algae on the sword or just blurry pics?


Yeah, it's some sort of hair algae that the amano shrimp & cories love to snack on. It has it's uses I suppose. Can't live with it or with out it.


----------



## Hekkdizzle

How long did you cycle your tank?


----------



## fish_doc

A very enjoyable tank to look at. Nice mix of rock, plants, driftwood, and fish. Small schools that catch the eye when they pass through the open spaces.


----------



## aquatik

Hekkdizzle said:


> How long did you cycle your tank?


The tank cycled in a week using a few zebra danios & BioSpira.


----------



## Hekkdizzle

for a newb your tank is amazing. I now hold all your information to be true. You know your stuff. Nice tank.


----------



## aquatik

Hekkdizzle said:


> for a newb your tank is amazing. I now hold all your information to be true. You know your stuff. Nice tank.


You'd be amazed at what a little pre-planning & some message board research can do for your tank..


----------



## fish_doc

Ahhh yes the good forces of the web. Just stay away from the dark side.


----------



## igorstshirts.com

I have no luck with plants. Your tank looks clean.


----------



## fishboy

good job i don't have the time for plants so i use fake decor


----------



## osteoporoosi

Do you add CO2? The tank looks amazingly clean, mine start to look like dirty jungles after a while.


----------



## Guppy123

Wow great plants and nice tetras, better than what i can ever do.


----------



## fish_doc

Has anyone seen osteoporoosi lately?


----------



## fishfreaks

no, i haven't.


----------



## fish_doc

I hope we all didnt get her to upset over the frog poo thing awhile back. She helped alot in many areas of the site.


----------

